# Market Stick In Red Ivory



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Red Ivory Head On Holly Shank


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice work Stickie. The red Ivory is a great looking wood.The finish is very nice also. What did you use?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great job! As I had never seen red ivory I looked it up in the wood data base. It says it has a janka hardness over 3000. That sounds like some seriously hard wood to work with!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Another beautiful stick!

That angled joint isn't an easy one to do.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you will have to let me know where you get your wood from .Nice one


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Still think the crooks are the best looking stick there is and your laminating is excellent enhancing the looks a nice choice of wood


----------

